# NREMT QUESTIONS



## AZEMSPRO (Jan 19, 2018)

On the NREMT, are there more than one correct answer and they just want to see which answer you pick that is best or is there one one correct answer?


----------



## Never2Old (Jan 19, 2018)

There may be more than one correct answer, but your goal is to pick the most correct answer. So in response to your question, there is only one correct answer.


----------



## AZEMSPRO (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 19, 2018)

The reason for there being a "more correct" answer is that if you really know the material, you can pick out why one correct answer is better than another and therefore is the actual best answer. The other thing that you need to do is read the question, read the answers, and then (this is a key thing) re-read the question with the answers in mind because you're looking for key words and phrases, and then re-read the answers. Then make your choice as to what the most correct answer is. Select it, submit your answer, and move on. These questions are actually pretty straightforward but they can be easy to mis-read. One or more of the answers could be the answer to a way a question could be misread. That's why you should go back and re-read the question while looking for key words and phrases. This helps you catch yourself misreading a question. It's happened to me more than a couple of times.


----------



## adam koltun (Mar 16, 2018)

Just took NREMT for the third time in my career. Total BS. No clue if I aced it or tanked it... I've been an EMS Instructor for over six years and go to all the conferences and pow-wows and AHA gigs all year every year and I am astonished that the test questions some how got dumber. I got out in about 40 minutes around 60 or 70 questions. Example: Roll up on drowning, cpr in progress - 2 answers obviously totally NO, 2 mediocre answers. 1st attempt I answer Stop CPR and check vitals. I get the question again and that, from what I know of the test, is indicative that you f'd up the first time. So for the second time I put apply AED pads and analyze rhythm. Both answers are ugly and stupid as AHA emphasizes a pulsecheck being done by incoming healthcare providers must not exceed 10 seconds and that the first step to using an AED is powering ON. I wanted to smash the computer. Any long time guys find the test dumber and more absurd than previous years? The previous times I've taken NREMT I passed and was not frustrated. This year it seemed like a nursing student wrote the questions while half asleep. I'll definitely be writing NREMT pass or not.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2018)

adam koltun said:


> Just took NREMT for the third time in my career. Total BS. No clue if I aced it or tanked it... I've been an EMS Instructor for over six years and go to all the conferences and pow-wows and AHA gigs all year every year and I am astonished that the test questions some how got dumber. I got out in about 40 minutes around 60 or 70 questions. Example: Roll up on drowning, cpr in progress - 2 answers obviously totally NO, 2 mediocre answers. 1st attempt I answer Stop CPR and check vitals. I get the question again and that, from what I know of the test, is indicative that you f'd up the first time. So for the second time I put apply AED pads and analyze rhythm. Both answers are ugly and stupid as AHA emphasizes a pulsecheck being done by incoming healthcare providers must not exceed 10 seconds and that the first step to using an AED is powering ON. I wanted to smash the computer. Any long time guys find the test dumber and more absurd than previous years? The previous times I've taken NREMT I passed and was not frustrated. This year it seemed like a nursing student wrote the questions while half asleep. I'll definitely be writing NREMT pass or not.




You probably passed. Relax. 

However, if you failed at 70 questions and you're an EMS instructor, you might want to take a moment for some self reflection. 

I’m sure the NREMT can’t wait to hear from you.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 19, 2018)

I took the NREMT once, after being in EMS for 15 years.  There were some questions that I had no clue about, and some that were right out of the textbook that had 0 relevance in the field (that I had no clue what the answers were). 

Why are you taking the exam for the third time in your career?  Since I have earned it, I'm doing my best to not let it expire.  I can see a second time, when you decide to move, but if you let it expire again, than that's your fault.

Feel free to contact the NREMT and complain about their exam..... I'm sure they will take your 6 years of EMS instructor experience and change the test because you say so.


----------



## adam koltun (Mar 19, 2018)

I've taken it so many times just to stay current on what my students and coworkers are seeing. I enjoy all aspects of medical education. I passed anyhow. This is surprising and jarring as nobody should be able to wrap that thing up in less than an hour successfully in my worthless opinion. I also feel you should have at least a general sense of how you did when taking a test. Questions and possible solutions should be clear enough for a student to say to themselves "yeah i got this or i dont know this." I think a sense of "i think i know this but wtf are these answers" reflects poorly on the composition. I'm no speed reader and for sure far from the world's best test taker. I was just wondering if anybody else had a similar exp? It is the first time I was frustrated but the nremt...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2018)

adam koltun said:


> I've taken it so many times just to stay current on what my students and coworkers are seeing. I enjoy all aspects of medical education. I passed anyhow. This is surprising and jarring as nobody should be able to wrap that thing up in less than an hour successfully in my worthless opinion. I also feel you should have at least a general sense of how you did when taking a test. Questions and possible solutions should be clear enough for a student to say to themselves "yeah i got this or i dont know this." I think a sense of "i think i know this but wtf are these answers" reflects poorly on the composition. I'm no speed reader and for sure far from the world's best test taker. I was just wondering if anybody else had a similar exp? It is the first time I was frustrated but the nremt...


Everyone that I have talked to at my work and college has always completed the test in well under an hour. I finished my EMT and Medic test in under 40 minutes


----------



## adam koltun (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. It seems like thats a shorter average than 4 or 6 years ago...


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 19, 2018)

adam koltun said:


> I've taken it so many times just to stay current on what my students and coworkers are seeing.


ok, that's actually a valid reason.  I give you props for doing that, it's defiantly going above and beyond what most instructors do.  You aren't taking it because you have to, but rather because you want to.


adam koltun said:


> This is surprising and jarring as nobody should be able to wrap that thing up in less than an hour successfully in my worthless opinion. I also feel you should have at least a general sense of how you did when taking a test.


So I took my exam June 28th, 2013,  I budgeted 2 1/2 hours for the entire exam, and was given a ride to the exam location from my mechanic, as I was getting some work done on my car. 15 minutes from the shop to the exam location.  He told me that by the time he made it back to the shop, I had already called him to pick me up.  couldn't have been more than an hour.  





adam koltun said:


> I was just wondering if anybody else had a similar exp? It is the first time I was frustrated but the nremt...


As I said before, there were definitely some questions that were right out of the textbook that I hadn't used in 15 years of EMS, and some typically confusing questions.  But overall, I didn't think there were too many poorly worded questions.


----------



## adam koltun (Mar 19, 2018)

Well I guess its good I lucked out getting a bunch of gnarly questions, I feel way more aware of what I have heard some people be upset with in the past. This exam will help me adequately prepare folks for potential bumps in the road. There is that meme "NREMT be like...97 year old pt with history of asthma. What color does the number 12 smell like?" I hadn't exp'd that on previous exams...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2018)

adam koltun said:


> Well I guess its good I lucked out getting a bunch of gnarly questions, I feel way more aware of what I have heard some people be upset with in the past. This exam will help me adequately prepare folks for potential bumps in the road. There is that meme "NREMT be like...97 year old pt with history of asthma. What color does the number 12 smell like?" I hadn't exp'd that on previous exams...




This is the stuff that frustrates me. Instructors makingvtge test out to be some highly irrational monster. It’s simply a test that stretches your critical thinking skills. 

If you teach your students that they will not see any questions on the NREMT that they’ve seen anywhere else and make sure that they know the test is synergistic, using ALL of the information that she should have garnered from the class, they’ll do fine. I always tell them that EMT class is like filling a 5 gallon bucket full of knowledge. When you take the NREMT, you’re dipping into that bucket to get outbthe info you need... it’s nothing like memorizing a set of answers for a social studies test.


----------



## adam koltun (Mar 19, 2018)

The places I've worked have always had very good passing rates on everything from AHA to NREMT tests. My past experiences taking the exam were longer and in my opinion more sensibly worded. I was unseasoned in encountering questions I felt were absurd and therefore was not empathetic to certain feedback from students and fellow industry associates be they co-workers or others in EMS. I have learned that much more with this experience and as with anything else the experience makes me that much better in all aspects of EMS. I'm hardly telling students the exam is a joke and nobody said the answers should be verbatim from textbooks or memorizable.


----------

